# What are your favourite tweaks sage touch



## Leroy (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi new to the sage touch and was looking for what peoples tweaks to the settings turns out best. I have a great selection of beans in Norwich. I tend to drink flat whites. Any help would be great

Thanks

Leroy


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Leroy said:


> Hi new to the sage touch and was looking for what peoples tweaks to the settings turns out best. I have a great selection of beans in Norwich. I tend to drink flat whites. Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Leroy


 use the machine on manual settings, for flat whites I have my milk set to 4 and heating up to 55 degrees. always warm the group head and portafilter before pulling the shop.
weigh your beans and never rely on the timer to give you the correct dose of grinds.

have a play with extraction times and shot size and have fun.


----------

